# Need help on finding this part



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been through OPGI, performance years, Ames and Year one catalogues and cannot find this trim. I have both front fenders removed for repair. On the back upper part of the fender where the lip meets the windshield, there is a spot of chrome trim that meets up with the chrome trim on the back lip of the hood. I can't find it. Maybe I'm missing it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> I've been through OPGI, performance years, Ames and Year one catalogues and cannot find this trim. I have both front fenders removed for repair. On the back upper part of the fender where the lip meets the windshield, there is a spot of chrome trim that meets up with the chrome trim on the back lip of the hood. I can't find it. Maybe I'm missing it. Can anyone help?


As far as I know, it's not reproduced. I have the same thing on my 70 Chevelle and bought a set on eBay. They turn up quite often. I may even have an extra pair. I tend to forget I already bought things and then buy them again. I can look tomorrow, if you want. Otherwise do a search for 70-72 Chevelle. I don't know if they will be exactly the same for the 2 models, but it's worth a look.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> As far as I know, it's not reproduced. I have the same thing on my 70 Chevelle and bought a set on eBay. They turn up quite often. I may even have an extra pair. I tend to forget I already bought things and then buy them again. I can look tomorrow, if you want. Otherwise do a search for 70-72 Chevelle. I don't know if they will be exactly the same for the 2 models, but it's worth a look.




Hey Mitch, from one old-timer to another with lack of memory for purchased parts -- Know what the CRAFT disease is? You and I both have it. Answer: "Can't remember a %^&*ing thing." Regards, Paul.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> As far as I know, it's not reproduced. I have the same thing on my 70 Chevelle and bought a set on eBay. They turn up quite often. I may even have an extra pair. I tend to forget I already bought things and then buy them again. I can look tomorrow, if you want. Otherwise do a search for 70-72 Chevelle. I don't know if they will be exactly the same for the 2 models, but it's worth a look.


I need 'em. If you've got 'em, shoot me a price. It appears you have to get them on before the fenders are mounted so this is holding me up. Whats the part called? Fender windshield trim, windshield quarter moulding? fender hood surround moulding? Upper chrome fender trim? (or just do a blanket search and weed through all the crap) :confused The holes on mine are approx 3" center to center, not accounting for the slight curve. Got any idea if they mount with rivets or bolt/screw and capture nut/clip?

Thanks, J


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The parts I have are a slip/friction fit. Here's a couple pics to see if they are the same as what you need.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> I need 'em. If you've got 'em, shoot me a price. It appears you have to get them on before the fenders are mounted so this is holding me up. Whats the part called? Fender windshield trim, windshield quarter moulding? fender hood surround moulding? Upper chrome fender trim? (or just do a blanket search and weed through all the crap) :confused The holes on mine are approx 3" center to center, not accounting for the slight curve. Got any idea if they mount with rivets or bolt/screw and capture nut/clip?
> 
> Thanks, J


On my '68 they're held on by 2 screws. I would think it would be the same for '69. But, you never know..... My buddy had to get his off of e-bay for his '68. I don't think they've been reproduced either...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Not sure Mitch, they look kinda wide. I wouldn't know for sure because mine are missing. What do you think green goat?

How wide is the chrome strip that shows. I'll measure my hood strip to see if its the same.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, they are probably different if yours attach with screws. I'll see if I can dig up a pic of what you need to compare.

These are described as for a 70-72 GTO....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Those in your picture look like the rear deck moulding that go on the quarters.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just sent an email to a local GTO nut that may have what you are looking for. He has parted quite a few 68-72's.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> Not sure Mitch, they look kinda wide. I wouldn't know for sure because mine are missing. What do you think green goat?
> 
> How wide is the chrome strip that shows. I'll measure my hood strip to see if its the same.


Mine are 1/2". 1" at the widest point on the face where the screw holes are.
TMP's second pic is definitely not the same....

They're "L" shaped held in place only by the screws not friction.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The beauty of digital cameras....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Found them on e-bay. Reproductions in stainless for $45 called upper fender mouldings. These look like the ticket.


eBay Motors: 1968 69 70 71 72 GTO LEMANS UPPER FENDER MOLDINGS NEW (item 330310138218 end time Apr-24-09 12:42:54 PDT)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There ya go! We all learned something....... I hear PayPal calling.......


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Mitch, If your guy has a decent set for a fair price, I'd rather have some that have a slight patina and support small guys. Let me know. 

Thanks,

J


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Mitch, If your guy has a decent set for a fair price, I'd rather have some that have a slight patina and support small guys. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J


I expect to hear from him this evening or he may respond on this thread too.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Jstreet said:


> Mitch, If your guy has a decent set for a fair price, I'd rather have some that have a slight patina and support small guys. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> J



That and it will be built better. Alot of the "repro" parts being made today are very lightweight, as we all know....


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

You're right about that GG. Hey TMP, I actually need the GTO emblems and wheel well mouldings as well. The sandblaster lost all the stuff once attached to the fenders.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

No reply from your guy? I'll wait another couple days. :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> No reply from your guy? I'll wait another couple days. :cool


Yeah, I don't know what to say. I'll call him today.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Still no luck, TMP?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> Still no luck, TMP?


I finally got ahold of him Saturday and he is slowly digging thru a 20 year collection of parts that he is moving to a new facility. He does have some but doesn't know how many and has EIGHT 69 Judges that he needs to restore himself. It could be a while before he knows if he has any extras or their condition, so I guess if you need them soon, look elsewhere. Now that you have an accurate description, have you tried that on epay ??


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> I finally got ahold of him Saturday and he is slowly digging thru a 20 year collection of parts that he is moving to a new facility. He does have some but doesn't know how many and has EIGHT 69 Judges that he needs to restore himself. It could be a while before he knows if he has any extras or their condition, so I guess if you need them soon, look elsewhere. Now that you have an accurate description, have you tried that on epay ??


8 '69s!?!? That's a large task. Doesn't sound like he will be bothered with my small request. I don't blame him. I'll run to ebay. Thanks for the hook-up. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Jstreet said:


> 8 '69s!?!? That's a large task. Doesn't sound like he will be bothered with my small request. I don't blame him. I'll run to ebay. Thanks for the hook-up. Sorry it didn't work out.


It's not that he doesn't want to be bothered with small requests.....he actually likes them and actively sells parts on his own website and ebay. He recently leased a WAREHOUSE to bring all the parts and cars he has scattered around the area in storage buildings and lockers together so he can get an inventory of what he actually has. He has been parting cars and hording parts for 20 years and honestly doesn't have an accurate count of much of his inventory. His has a laundry list of parts I need and sets them aside as he comes across them in the jungle. His concern is selling a top grade part now that he will need for one of his later. I don't think he has a 64 GTO and maybe the 71-72 models, but at least 2 of most of the other years and in the case of 68-70 many in various stages of restorable to drivable condition. Once he gets it all together, it will be like a 1 man museum..... This is 1 10X20 storage locker that he has to sort, inventory and move to his new facility. 
Here's a link to his website. Home - Minnesota Muscle


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had good luck at the Goat Farm out in CA. There number is 408-295-7611. If the don't have it they are good a giving you other names. By doing this I have around 15 different plases to call.


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

They are reproduced. Just saw them in pairs, 449, on E Bay today. i think they're called rear fender moldings


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Barry L Bidwell said:


> They are reproduced. Just saw them in pairs, 449, on E Bay today. i think they're called rear fender moldings


You are replying to a post close to 10 years old . Take care .doug


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

They are reproduced. Just saw them in pairs, 49, on E Bay today. i think they're called rear fender moldings


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wonder what happened to the guy with 8 '69 Judges to restore. I hope some of them actually got restored.


----------

